# HD Radio to Main System Anyone?



## srckkmack (Feb 10, 2007)

Has anyone tuned in HD radio and played it through their main system? What are your impressions compared to normal FM radio and to CD music? The promise is better sound, but I only know of several manufacturers support it currently, and only in table radios.


----------



## srckkmack (Feb 10, 2007)

Well I guess that pretty much answers my question... no one!


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

> I only know of several manufacturers support it currently, and only in table radios.


Yamaha has some receivers with HD radio tuner.....http://www.yamaha.com/yec/products/...00002&CTID=5000300&ATRID=1020&DETYP=ATTRIBUTE


----------

